# Hulkster Newsletter, NOV 1997, Issue #7



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

THE MUSCULAR ENHANCEMENT NEWSLETTER
November 1997, Issue 7


Editor/Trainer: Gary "Hulkster" Becker

Hulkster's Newsletters (The Hulkster’s Newsletter Home Page)

[email protected] (To Contact The Hulkster’s Newsletter)

[email protected] (To Contact Hulkster)

[email protected] (One on One Consultation with Hulkster)

***One that walks into a gym with knowledge walks out with accomplished goals***

This issue was put together with the assistance of ELITEFITNESS, MASSQUANTITIES (DEREK "Unique" CORNELIOUS), BIGCANUK, GUMBI, NUCLEATE, DONNIE WHETSTONE, THE ADMIRAL, and MR. OX

EDITORIAL NOTE: I would like to thank everyone for his or her support during my time off. I’ve been very busy preparing for my wedding, which was suppose to be in November, but we had to push it back due to every hotel being booked for holiday celebrations, the Wedding date is now January 3rd, and this is firmed up. Photos of the celebration will be available for viewing on Elitefitness after the wedding. After the wedding I’ll be working on a Workout Video, so if there’s a specific subject/technique you would like me to address, please feel free to contact me. My goal is that the readers of this newsletter be the most informed athletes in the world!!! Your goals are my goals!!!



***Section 1 - Workout Routines/Fitness Articles/News Updates***

Two articles are featured!!! By BigCanuk and Nucleate



A) WINTER PACKAGE - Written by BigCanuk

Well, here it is again. Summer is ending and the cold season approaches. It has been a very good summer for me. I had the opportunity to get together with Juice Monkey and Mighty Mic. We did all the typical things that three dudes with attitudes would try to get away with. All I can say was that it was a great time. Anything else I say might tend to be incriminating. (Just kidding.) I really appreciated being able to get together with some great guys that know their craft and have that common bond we all share; wanting to look and be our best. I hope many more opportunities present themselves for me to get to know a lot more of the "elite crew" (that happens to be anyone reading this) on a firsthand basis and not just through articles or computer monitors! There's

something really special about meeting someone in person after spending a lot of time getting to know them via e-mail or even phone. I look forward to a lot more of it in the near future.

Anyways, as many of my big friends say, summer is for looking cut and sharp while winter is the time to pack on some extra bulk. Now that doesn't mean to go out and eat mass quantities of deep fried food. It's still important to put on whatever size you can in the most effective aesthetically pleasing way possible. Yes, wearing those extra clothes in the colder weather hides lots but eventually the rubber hits the road and that extra fat will have to come off to make way for going to the beach. If you happen to be like me, that occurs in the middle of winter as well so I can't afford to let myself slide very much.

Fact: Lean muscle tissue weighs three times more than fat yet has only one-fifth the volume! That is why looking ripped and cut and huge is so difficult. Fortunately, there are some short cuts for us guys who want those good calories but have a hard time eating and consuming so much to grow or even maintain what we have worked so hard for.

The colder season is the time to eat those eggs without throwing away the yolk. The white contains 3 grams of protein and the yolk contains 3 grams of protein plus 3 grams of fat. Not bad deal really. It's also the time to perhaps go to a more heavy milk. Instead of the skim, go to 2% or homogenized or even raw, whole milk if you can get it. The same can be said of cottage cheese and yogurt. Drop the light brands and go for the heavier choices.

A favorite trick of mine is to use a lot of good fat. I happen to use a cold pressed safflower oil. It's very similar to flaxseed oil but it costs less. At 110 calories per tablespoon, it doesn't take much to get some good size from it. Start off slow. Perhaps one tablespoon in the morning and one at night. If no ill effects are noticed, you can slowly work your way up to two tablespoons in the morning, two tablespoons at midday and another two tablespoons in the evening. You can get almost 1,000 calories from that alone in a day! Remember that this works great for me and a lot of other guys but it may not work great for you. Try it and see. Nothing is carved in stone. Individuality is a very unique thing.

This is where it's important to know your body and be in tune with what it likes and dislikes. Some guys can't drink milk at all. Lactose intolerance. If your body is struggling with digesting something, stay away from it. An interesting thing occurred to me about six months ago. I used to eat raw oats with cold milk and some brown sugar for years. All of a sudden, some serious stomach pains started happening. I went through a process of elimination for the next few days trying to determine what was going on. I was shocked to learn the pain didn't occur when I avoided oats for the day. I haven't touched oats since. The amazing thing was how my body was fine with oats for so long but then started to reject that source of food. I was lucky to have been in touch with my body enough to discover and eliminate the problem very quickly. We all have to stay "in tune" to what our bodies are telling us. What works for a long time, can change just like that. We need to stay alert to what we need to know about ourselves! You are your own best teacher and student!

I want to leave you with one more thing. A good shake to boost those gains another notch. I've been using this one for awhile and it's good. During a bulking time, add to your regular protein shakes a scoop of milk power, a scoop of whey powder, a scoop of maltodextrin (I buy mine at a local beer and winemaking store real cheap), a banana and lastly, a good quantity of flax seed oil. If you're into interesting flavors, add a handful of frozen strawberries or blueberries. (If you're a real hard gainer, add a shot of ice cream.) This creation has all the quality ingredients to get you looking big and feeling strong in short order. Make sure you have a good blender and enjoy!

P.S. I have available any size needles/syringes for sale. Also, Nizoral shampoo, which blocks the effect of androgens on your scalp thereby, prevents hair loss/baldness during a cycle. Don't juice without it. Feel free to contact me for ordering details at: [email protected]

BigCanuk



THE MAKING OF A TRUE CHAMPION, WHAT IT TAKES TO SUCCEED, PART 1

Written by Nucleate

Weightlifting has been around for a long time. Even Ben Franklin use to workout with a dumbbell everyday. Since Ben’s day, a lot of changes have taken place in weightlifting. It has basically involved into three main fields. They are bodybuilding, powerlifting, and Olympic lifting. A lifter in each field has a different goal than a lifter in another field. I plan to write a series of articles focusing on bodybuilding. I will discuss how to set a bodybuilding goal for yourself and how, through hard work and discipline, your goal can be accomplished.

Before I go any further, I want to get a few things out of the way. First off, the articles in this series are an expression of my opinion based on the research and anecdotal information I have come across. I am not a bodybuilding guru, a professional, or a doctor. I do, however, have pretty strong opinions about the aspects of bodybuilding. All I ask is that you read what I have to say with an open mind. If you feel that I am wrong and that I am presenting false information, then e-mail me at [email protected] and I will read what you have to say with an open mind. If you have a valid point and prove that I am just full of shit, then I have no problems admitting my mistake and will correct it in the next article. Now that that’s out of the way, lets get started.

Many people today start bodybuilding for many different reasons. Some for health, others for cosmetic appearances, and some start to compete. Regardless of why you started, you need to establish a goal for yourself. It doesn’t matter what your goal is. You may want to be able to bench press your bodyweight for ten reps, or get 18-inch arms. Your goal should reflect the reason you started lifting and should be something you actually want to attain, and are willing to work for. Many people look in magazines and see pictures of guys with great physiques, and comment about how they would like to look like that; but do nothing to obtain that goal. If you are one of those people then either shape up (no pun intended) or get out. If you don’t want to work hard, then you are in the wrong sport.

When you are setting your goal, make it specific. Don’t say, "Gee. I want to be bigger and stronger." Say, "I want to gain 20 lbs. of muscle and add 100 lbs. to my lifts." This will be your long-term goal. Your long-term goal should be what you really want for you. It doesn’t matter what condition you are in now, set your long-term goal to be what you are trying to achieve through the iron game. If you are 160 lbs. with 17% Bodyfat, and want to be 180 lbs. with 7% Bodyfat, then make that your long-term goal. Don’t be afraid to make your long term goal a really big one. There are guys that are 120 lbs. that want to weigh 240 with 4% Bodyfat and win the Mr. Olympia. If that’s what you want, then set your goal for that. Always remember that if you aim for the moon and fall short, you still reached the stars.

Now that you have your long-term goal, you need to establish short-term goals. The short-term goals are stepping blocks to your long-term goal. In W.W.II, the US’s long-term goal was to invade Japan. Their short-term goals were to capture the various islands that had fallen to Japanese aggression, with each island bringing them closer to Japan. They took archipelago after archipelago, known as island hopping, and eventually reached their goal (Well, sort of. We didn’t invade Japan, but that is a different article).

These short-term goals act as mile markers and help you judge how your progress is going. For example, lets say you can squat 150 lbs. for ten reps. Your long-term goal is to squat 315 lbs. for 10 reps. "O.K.," you say, "I feel that I can reach my long-term goal in a year." So you have established a short-term goal to increase your squat for ten reps by 15 lbs. in one month. After one month passes, see if you have obtained your short-term goal. From there, establish another short-term goal to take you even closer to your long-term goal. DO NOT FREAK OUT IF YOU DIDN’T REACH YOUR SHORT-TERM GOAL! IT’S NOT THE END OF THE WORLD. If you didn’t reach your short-term goal, then step back and try to figure out why you didn’t reach it. Was your short-term goal unrealistic? Face it, unless you have the same pharmacist as some Pro Bodybuilders, you are not going to have an 80 lb. increase for ten reps in your squat in one month’s time. Look at external and internal factors. Did you train properly (more on this in the next article)? Did you eat properly? Did you get drunk off your ass almost every night and only sleep about three hours a night? Where you sick the day you attempted your short-term goal? Did you break up with your girl/boyfriend (Hey, it’s the 90’s)? There are a lot of factors that can go into reaching your goal. So if you didn’t reach your first short-term goal, try to find out why and fix the problem. Bodybuilding is a game of trial and error. You have to find what works for you. While you are trying to find what works for you, keep one thing in mind-DON’T CHANGE YOUR LONG-TERM GOAL! It’s no help to you if you change your long-term goal constantly. Keep it the same, so you know what the hell you are striving for.

Keep your short-term goals short, but long enough to allow progress. In bodybuilding, 4 weeks is a pretty good time frame for a short-term goal. Don’t fret over the time frame issue, though. In my example, the guy gave himself a year to accomplish his long-term goal. So what if it took him a year and a half. He still accomplished his goal. As long as you are making progress towards your goal, you are doing great. Now, with that in mind, sit down and really think about what you want to get out of bodybuilding and search your heart of hearts to find out if you really want it enough to put in the work to accomplish the goal. If you are willing to bust your ass, you can obtain your goal, whether it is in bodybuilding or life. I promise you that. Next time, I will talk about training and nutrition.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Section 2 – Hormones / Synthetic Substitutes / Cycles***

THE DOWNHILL RUN STACK - Written by Gary "Hulkster" Becker

Very high strength and very high size gains.

The following cycle is designed with male, weighing 110KG, experienced steroid user, in mind. To adjust for the proper dosage for your weight, figure a factor of 10% / 10KG of body weight. Example: If you weigh 120KG, increase the dosage 10% (or to the closest possible dosage).

Week1=100mg Anadrol-50/day, 750 Sus/week, 100mg Deca/week

Week2=100mg Anadrol-50/day, 500 Sus/week, 100mg Deca/week

Week3=50mg Anadrol-50/day, 500 Sus/week, 300mg Deca/week

Week4=50mg Anadrol-50/day, 250 Sus/week, 400mg Deca/week

Week5=50mg D-bol/day, 400mg Deca/week, 100mg Primobolan/week

Week6=40mg D-bol/day, 300mg Deca/week, 200mg Primobolan/week

Week7=30mg D-bol/day, 200mg Deca/week, 300mg Primobolan/week

Week8=20mg D-bol/day, 100mg Deca/week, 300mg Primobolan/week, 100mg Clomid/day

Week9=1500iu/HCG (Mon, Thur), 50mg Clomid/day

Week10=1500iu/HCG (Mon, Thur), 50mg Clomid/day

Week11=50mg Clomid/day

Make sure your daily intake of protein is at least 3 grams per kg/body weight and your daily caloric intake is 50 cal per kg/body weight. Utilize a high intensity, high weight, and low rep workout routine 6 days on, 1 day off at 90 minutes per day, during the cycle. After completing the cycle, utilize a 3 days on, 1 day off at 60 minutes per day. During the cycle take Evening Primrose Oil and Cod Liver Oil to assist your kidney/liver. Also, drink at least a gallon of water/day and most importantly eat, eat, eat (especially BEEF, just watch the fatty stuff).

Gains with this oral and injection stacking combination for an average 110KG male is 8 - 14 kg. Females should not utilize this cycle, due to the high androgenic properties of it. This is heavy cycle and little side effects may be noted. Normally, the only noticeable side effects are an increase in acne, bloating in the upper abdomen area, increased cholesterol level, and decreased sleeping pattern. But, if have preexisting gyno, had gyno develop during puberty, or are susceptible to gyno. Either Nolvadex or Proviron is a recommended. (Proviron is preferred)

So, why stack Anadrol-50, Sustanon, Deca, D-bol, Primobolan, Clomid, and HCG?

The main purpose of this cycle is to hit the receptor sites hard and with the heavy androgenic products, when the receptors are fresh and clean (in the first three weeks). Then as the receptor sites begin to saturate, you’ll convert over to more anabolic – less androgenic products. This will allow you to intake heavier androgenic products with fewer chances of any adverse side effects. The increasing of the Primobolan is to aid in giving you that more cut look, after you complete the cycle.

Product description:

Anadrol (Oxymetholone) 50mg tabs

Very high anabolic, high androgenic properties: This oral steroid is the strongest oral known. Anadrol is recognized for its superior strength and size increase, its effectiveness is just short of injectable Testosterone. But, all this comes with a price; high water retention (which will attribute weight loss after completion) increased blood pressure, aromatization, liver stress, and affects upon the body's natural hormonal levels.

Sustanon (Testosterone Propionate 30 mg, Testosterone Phenylpropionate 60 mg, Testosterone Isocaproate 60mg, and Testosterone Decanoate 100 mg) 250mg/cc

Very high anabolic, high androgenic properties: This injectable steroid is known for it’s superior properties that allow for both dramatic strength and size gains, rated as the most effective injectable. The reasoning for the mixture (blend of four Testosterone products) is to reduce the water retention, aromatization, liver stress, and affects upon the body's natural hormonal levels. This products is oil based, so shots can be taken weekly

Deca-Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate) 200, 100 an 50mg/cc available

Very high anabolic, moderate androgenic properties: This injectable steroid is one of the most effective, yet associated with least number of adverse side-effects, steroid known. Both moderate strength and high size gains are noted. Deca is also known, to boost the immune system, while also adding in the rehabilitation of joint or tendon injuries and inflammation, like Tendonist.

Dianabol / D-bol (Methandrostenolone) 5mg tab

High anabolic, high androgenic properties: This oral or injectable steroid is known for it’s superior properties that allow for both dramatic strength and size gains, in oral form it’s only surpassed by Anadrol-50. Also known for causing mild headaches in the beginning of your cycle and mild water retention.

Primobolan Depot (Methenolone Enanthate) 100 and 50mg/cc or 50 and 5mg tabs available

Very high anabolic, low androgenic properties: This injectable / oral steroid is known for is effectiveness in both bulking and cutting (depending on what it’s stacked with) utilized for bulking when stacked Testosterone or Dianabol, cutting when stacked with Winstrol or Anavar. Also associated with least number of adverse side effects. This product is oil based so shots can be taken once a week.

Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate) 50mg tab

Fertility medication: which causes an increase of follicle stimulating hormone and luteinizing hormone. Clomid is utilized to prevent the loss of gains made in size after the completion of a cycle, when endogenous testosterone levels are far below normal. Clomid also is known for it's mild anti-estrogen properties, although not as effective as Nolvadex or Proviron, it reduces the chances of gyno starting until the natural hormonal levels are back to normal.

HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin)

This medication is a hormone, which stimulates the ovaries and the testes. It is used in males to stimulate testicular descent or testicular growth and development. In females, this medication is used in combination with other medication to induce ovulation. Females may require only one dose a week. Males may receive a series of injections 2 to 3 times a week. HCG helps "kick-start" your natural production of hormone / testosterone into operation. Normally the dosage and schedule goes like this: 1500iu on Monday and Thursday.

Proviron (Mesterolone) 25mg tab

Androgenic properties: This oral steroid is known for its estrogen blocking capabilities by competing with the estrogen at the targeted sites. Although, it doesn't have the same effective as Nolvadex, it's negative affect on the GH and IGF-1 production is much lower than that of Nolvadex. Also recognized for its high toning capabilities when stacked with both a high anabolic - high androgenic steroid and reducing water retention normally associated with androgenic steroids.

Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) 10mg tab

This is a non-steroidal medication, which is utilized as a very effective anti-estrogen. This is accomplished by the Nolvadex competing at the targeted sites with the estrogen (not decreasing the estrogen, but competing with it). Nolvadex is probably the most effective medication used by steroid users in preventing Genoa and female pattern fat distribution. But, Nolvadex also decreases the GH and IGF-1 production, while part of the gains made, are a direct result of the anabolic / androgen increasing the GH and IGF-1 production. Thus reducing your possible gains in both strength and size.

Notes: A) Durabolin can be utilized instead of the Deca-Durabolin, but you have to cut the dosage in half and take it twice a week as the Durabolin effectiveness in the body is not as long as the Deca-Durabolin. B) Testosterone (Cypionate) can be utilized instead of Sustanon. C) An anti-estrogen is recommended (if you are prone to gyno), starting with week 3 and continuing through week 7, Proviron should be utilized instead of Nolvadex, as Nolvadex is more pronounced in decreasing the GH and IGF-1 production (as compared to Proviron), while part of the gains made, are a direct result of the anabolic / androgen increasing the GH and IGF-1 production. D) Clomid is recommended, as it will assist the HCG in "Kick-Starting" your natural hormonal production back into full operation faster. Good luck and good gaining!!!


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Section 3 - Open Forum***

"This is a section, that I’ve added for members to submit an

article, on subjects that really don’t fit the other sections, this section is open

to all, and subject matter/opinion/comments are that of the original author and MAY NOT NECESSARILY BE THAT OF THE EDITOR, HULKSTER!!!"

Two articles are featured!!! By Donnie Whetstone, Gumbi, and The Admiral

A) POSING, ONE BODYBUILDER’S PERSPECTIVE – Written by Donnie Whetstone

Of all areas of bodybuilding I feel posing is still one of the most misunderstood concepts despite it being primarily what the sport is all about. Unlike out counterparts, Olympic and powerlifters, weights are not a part of the competitive process. They are a means to getting a desired effect. Its how well this finished product is displayed that can determine the final outcome. Notice, I said can determine. Anyone who's been in the sport awhile has seen their share of controversy, which sometimes add to the confusion posing has in the judging process, especially among beginners.

What I will attempt to do is give my perspective of posing. By getting down to the nuts and bolts, I hope that someone may benefit from it. Because, make no mistake about it, posing counts! To start with there is one thing that has to be done before posing can be the least bit effective on stage. You have to be prepared, meaning you have to be in the best shape possible. Only then will posing is a factor. There are magic throws, magic punches, etc. for other sports. Unfortunately there aren't magic poses. Only weeks of intensive dieting, training and mental anguish.

Components of Posing

I feel posing has three components:

Mechanic - body positioning during a pose or the execution of the pose.

Strategic - hiding weaknesses, showing strengths and exploiting weaknesses of competitors.

Artistic - transitions and showmanship

Now this is just me talking so lets not go cross-referencing with every muscle magazine you can find. Now each of these components plays a vital role during a certain stage in a contest. The catch is to know when to apply one or a combination of these components. For those who are not familiar with contests, you have 5 stages or rounds of posing.

Round 1 - Symmetry

Round 2 - 60 second compulsory (no music)

Round 3 - Comparison

Round 4 - 90 second compulsory (with music)

Round 5 - Pose Down

The breakdown you see here is primarily at NPC sanctioned meets. I've competed in Europe on a number of occasions and the breakdown is much different. Primarily the morning and evening routines are both to music and the same length. What I will attempt to do is breakdown each round and go over the component or components best suited for each round.

Round 1 - Symmetry

This round consists of quarter turns in which judges view and compare the front, left, right and rear of contestants.

Purpose - To evaluate:

1. Overall frame

2. Proportions

3. Width (front and rear repose)

4. Thickness (left and rights side repose)

Components - Mechanic and Strategic

Notice conditioning is not listed above. Conditions play a factor in the later rounds. I made a

highlight of overall frame because it's crucial. This element will determine to a great extent how far a bodybuilder will go in their career. We can all put on more size or get in better condition or bring up lagging body parts, but a bodybuilder's framework is why genetics is a household word for us. Shoulder to hip ratio, short torso, long legs, low rib cage, these are things we cannot control and in extreme cases, will keep a wanna-be competitor off the stage all together. As I said before, the primary components in this round are Mechanic and Strategic.

During repose we're all suppose to stand a certain way in uniform fashion so the judges can make the best comparison possible. Good mechanics is essential because of the uniformity involved. In Round 1 a superior competitor can actually trail their inferior competitor if their mechanics are off, and the inferior competitor is reasonably close in other areas.

Where does the strategy come in? After all we're just standing. Nowhere is this more profound in Round 1 than the left and right repose. The side repose has changed dramatically from its original form. If you happen to have a pre 1979 muscle magazine with line-ups, take a look at it. Today's side repose shows competitors twisting at the waist with arms outstretched to the front and rear. One of the purposes of the side repose is to evaluate thickness from chest to back. To do that there shouldn't be a profound twist in the waist and arms should be at the sides. The practice of twisting at the waist came about during the dawn of female bodybuilding. Then the female competitors lack the thickness to do the traditional side repose. So they were allowed to twist at the waist to give more substance to the pose. Another example of this is the front and back lat spread, which was removed all together. Somehow this practice managed to spill over to the men's division and now everyone is doing the repose twist. Now more and more contests are enforcing the traditional side repose. Contestants lacking the side thickness to excel in side reposes will still test the waters by doing the repose twist in hopes that they can get away with it. I even have my clients do it who presently lack the side thickness. Hey! You take what you can get.

Round 2 - Compulsory (60 seconds, no music)

This round consists of a 60-second free style routine with no music.

Purpose - To show the judges all positive aspects of a competitors physique.

Components - Mechanic and Strategic

In my eyes this is the most critical point of the competition. From this point the judges will determine their call-outs. If a competitor is going to get a crack at the top 5 and eventually a first place finish, it will be here. Too many times I feel competitors don't take this round seriously enough or they don't understand the gravity of it. The strategy is to show their absolute best qualities and hope the other competitors fail to do so. It's seen often in local shows. You'll have competitors doing handstands, splits, somersaults and the like on stage. That's great.... If your doing the evening show. In Round 2 there's no time for frills.

What I find most effective is to have two posing routines, one 60 second routine and one 90 second routine. That 60-second routine contains good mechanics and ten to twelve of the absolute best poses. Notice I didn't have Artistry mentioned. The 60-second should have good transitions. But not very artistic because artistry is time consuming. When I'm talking best poses I'm talking pose selection. Poses are like clothing. A person may like a certain line of clothing, however, they may not complement them very well. Selection poses is very similar. At this point a person must have a good grasp of their assets and select the right poses to best display these assets. Take for example, we have a bodybuilder with a symmetrical front. And it's obvious that's their strong point. There are literally scores of front poses. We will have our bodybuilder do many of these poses noting the poses that best exploits that strength and discarding the ones that don't. We will continue this process of elimination until we have the best poses for their front. Usually when a bodybuilder determines their best poses, these poses will remain with them throughout their entire competitive career, providing where aren't any major changes in their physique.

Round 3 - Mandatory Round

This round consists of competitors being compared in standard poses.

Men Women Emphasis

Front Double Bicep Front Double Bicep front symmetry and width

Front Lat Spread N/A front symmetry and width

Ab & Thigh Ab & abdominal and thigh detail

Side Chest Side Chest thickness and symmetry from chest to back

Side Tricep Side Tricep Tricep thickness and detail

Rear Double Bicep Rear Double Bicep back detail and thickness

Rear Lat Spread N/A back width

*Most Muscular N/A overall muscle thickness and detail

(*Not generally requested, but as I see it, is used often if competition is close)

Purpose - Precise placing of competitors.

Components - Mechanic and Strategic

Now it's tome to get down to the nitty gritty. It's time for the call-outs and until those first five

individuals are called front and center indicating the top 5 in most cases. Time is virtually standing still. If Round 2 was successful, meaning a competitor gave a solid 60 second, no frills, good transition, show-em every asset I've got routine, then they've probably left a good impression on the judges and stand a good chance of making the first call-out.

At this point the dieting and the self-denial begins to pay off. Conditioning is most critical at this point. As in Round 1 mechanics is very important due to the uniformity involved. Each pose needs to be executed to its fullest to bring out the best in each physique. Round 3 is also when strategy is most important. On many occasion I would hear preline-up prep talks in which competitors are being told either to hit their poses first or hit their poses last in order to steal a competitors thunder. To hold their strong poses longer such as a front double arm bicep or to maneuver closer to possible competition. To switch sides in order to show more balance than your competitors, example side chest and tricep. To practice secondary movements and flexion, to draw attention from the judges. This practice can make you or break you because if you want the judges looking at you then it's paramount that you are in the best shape possible.

Round 4 - Compulsory Round (90 seconds to music)

Purpose - Showmanship and Entertainment

Components - Artistic and Mechanic

Although the contest has pretty much been decided by this point, you wouldn't know it by the

disposition of the competitors. However, the mentality of the competitors have somewhat changed. At this point the fans, families and friends become the primary factor. I have not met a bodybuilder who did not want to give a great showing to their audience. Because they're the ones despite the outcome that are going to say "You did great!" or "Congratulations!" despite how you may feel at the time. So artistry and showmanship is the best way to show them your appreciation.

Although I mentioned earlier about having two posing routines, the 90 second routine maybe nothing more than the 60 second routine with a few frills and well synchronized to music. The music should be an extension of the competitors personality. Sometimes when a competitor tries to be what they are not, it can have a detrimental impact to the audience. The 90 second posing routine was not designed to be work. Enjoy yourself and the audience will enjoy your routine too. But it goes beyond just giving the audience a show worth enjoying. As a bodybuilder goes higher on the competitive ladder, showmanship may make the difference in their income. When a pro bodybuilder guest poses it's all entertainment and showmanship. And it's how well it's done that can determine any future bookings or shows.

Round 5 - Pose Down

Purpose - Gives the audience, a final look at competitors.

(Gives judges time to tally scores...)

Components - Strategic and Mechanic

Although pizza is prevalent on the minds of competitors now, no one wants to let their guard down. The competitors want to give the audience a final look at all of their assets and exploit the weaknesses of their competitors. Although it's informal at this point, good mechanics is still essential. Never let your guard down!

I've given you my interpretation of the importance of posing during competition from start to finish. I hope that it can give some insight to anyone wishing to compete or enhance his or her own posing program. I would like at a later date to discuss in depth the components that I mentioned earlier. If you have any questions feel free to ask and I will try to get back to you as soon as I can.

Donnie Whetstone, Certified Personal Trainer, USA Competitor,

E-mail: [email protected]



B) NATURAL, NO THANK YOU! – Written by Gumbi

Before I started using steroids I considered myself a Natural Bodybuilder (O.K. you can stop laughing now!) and tried many if not most of the new products on the market: HMB, creatine, CLA, ephredine, DHEA, HCA, vanadyl sulfate and a host of other so called natural products. I must admit I also fell into the Natural Bodybuilder hype and filled my body with the above products in order to grow without the stigma of being accused of using steroids. But the end result (even after following Bill Phillips wonderful advice) was little growth, deteriorating health and an empty bank account. Granted I did make gains, 1 LB every month so I gained 12 lbs. (about 4.5 Kilos) in a year which I suppose isn't bad if your dream is to become an aerobics instructor. But I wanted to be BIG like the many pictures of pro bodybuilders you see in muscle magazines like Lee Labrada, Shawn Ray, Dorian Yates - you know, the guys who hawk protein as if they built their bodies exclusively on the stuff! Admittedly, I did grow while being Natural but on a recent 9 week cycle of steroids I gained 15.60 kilos of which I kept 12.70 (no, steroids are not "borrowed muscle" as some would have you believe if you know what to do between cycles). Even though I lost 2.90 kilos after the cessation of steroids my gains were phenomenal: that's over 2 1/2 years of natural gains obtained in a mere 9-week cycle! And these were safe conservative steroids dosages, not the kind of dangerous amounts today's pros use. My reasoning for trying steroids was simple: A.S. had a long track record and has proven when used in cycles (noncontiguous) in low to moderate amounts, overall long term health would not be negatively effected. It's when large dosages are introduced into the body for extended periods that the benefit/risk factor leans more towards the later. The propaganda and misinformation surrounding steroids espoused by anti-steroid lobbyist (i.e. magazine/supplement companies standing to lose large profits due to the legalization of Steroids) is largely untrue; side effects attributed to steroid consumption are more often than not associated with steroid abuse (excessive dosages) not responsible steroid use. But some would have you believe that any steroid consumption whatsoever no matter how safe the dosage is detrimental to your health and causes "Roid Rage" filling you with a desire to attack the local girlscouts with a chainsaw. Those who have and continue to advocate SCHEDULE 3 status for steroids, making steroids a controlled substance, has simply chosen to ignore the facts and manipulate the truth. Don't get me wrong! Steroids can be extremely detrimental to your health when used in excessive dosages. But the key word here is EXCESSIVE. Like any other drug, whether it is caffeine, ephredine, nicotine or any nonprescription medication, abuse will cause side effects detrimental to your health. If we look at the overall picture, steroids are far less dangerous than drugs that have become socially acceptable - drugs like alcohol, an addictive (steroids are not addictive) drug which has a far greater capacity for causing serious and sometimes fatal illnesses:

*High blood pressure

*Depressed immune system

*Cancer of the esophagus, mouth, larynx, pharynx, breast, skin, colon, stomach, pancreas, lung and liver.

*Heart or respiratory failure resulting in death

*Alcohol poisoning resulting in death

*Liver diseases: fatty liver, hepatitis and cirrhosis

*Appetite and vitamin deficiencies

*Stomach ailments

*Sexual impotence

*Central nervous system damage

*Memory loss

*Headaches

*Nausea

*Vomiting

*Aches

*Weight gain

There are an estimated 10 million alcoholics in America and over 100,000 people die in alcohol related deaths each year; there is yet to be a single case where steroids have been directly attributed to deaths among steroid users. In fact, the approximately 3 to 5 bodybuilders per year who do die - die from diuretics or a host of other chemicals - not steroids themselves! Even if we assumed that each year those who died from diuretics or other drugs did indeed die from steroids, it would be a far cry from the 100,000 that die from alcohol related death each year in America alone compared to 3-5 steroid related deaths in the entire world!

Roid Rage is another laughable theory when you consider 50% homicides and 25% suicides in America have been committed while individuals were under the influence of alcohol. So much for Roid Rage! But these facts are somehow missed by mainstream media and purposely overlooked by a few individuals and shrewd bodybuilding magazines with a vested interest in keeping steroids illegal. I'm not saying we should outlaw alcohol but one must wonder why the U.S. government is targeting steroids when alcohol is a far greater threat to public health. Really it's a matter of personal responsibility regarding ones own health when using steroids as it is a matter of personal responsibility when consuming alcohol. And given the fact that steroids when used conservatively and safely, as with alcohol, benefits overall health, my reasoning for taking steroids seemed ethical and logical enough. But the U.S. government in all its wisdom has decided that you, the general public, shouldn't be allowed the freedom to make informed choices regarding your own body and health. I for one believe individuals have the ability to make intelligent choices and the right to apply them appropriately. It seems strange on the one hand that the U.S. government allows freedom of choice in regards to consuming alcohol, a destructive mind altering drug, yet persecutes individuals who administer steroids solely in the pursuit of building muscle?

The medical profession is another culprit in allowing so many to be misled about steroids. The medical community itself has only recently admitted what bodybuilders have known for years: that steroids cause profound muscle growth - and they advice the government on drug policies? On the one hand the medical establishment decries the use of steroids whether in conjunction with a healthy diet and exercise program or not, yet prescribes in the name of physique augmentation weight loss drugs, liposuction and plastic surgery which in themselves causes fatalities. I for one would prefer a doctor who recommended a proper diet/exercise program with conservative dosages of steroids (optional of course) than being put on an operating table all for the sake of keeping certain superfluous medical practices financially afloat. We have to remember that doctors are not retainers of unquestionable wisdom: they are human just like the rest of us and subject to desire financial self-preservation and profit which more often than not clouds better judgment. For example, which is more profitable: recommending a diet/exercise program with optional steroid administration or prescribing a multitude of drugs and/or expensive medical procedures?

Steroids have been around for over 30 years and common sense dictates to work with something proven effective and safe; somehow filling my body with a myriad new high tech supplements without a proven history seemed a bit foolish to me - does anyone know the overall long term effects of such supplements such as HMB, DHEA, Andrstenedione etc....? No. Moreover, there are far too many supplement companies stretching the truth and exaggerating a product's effectiveness all for the sake of profit. I know, I tried enough so-called Natural (what's so natural about DHEA and Andrstenedione?) products to theoretically grow enough muscle to give Jean-Pierre Fux a run for his money. But like so many I fell victim to the Natural Bodybuilder hype hoping against all hope that the latest product would send my gains through the roof! Boy, I sure was let down time and time again. But there's no guesswork with steroids and when used in reasonable dosages they have proven over the last 20-30 years to be both safe and effective beyond a reasonable doubt. So after much investigating, researching and debating, I gave up the quest for the Holy Grails of Natural supplementation and now augment my diet and training with what has proven to be the safest, most effective supplement of all: steroids!



C) SHOPPING IN TIJUANA - Written by The Admiral

How to get there…. There are several ways to get down to Tijuana. The two best ones are to either take public metro train down to the border town of San Ysidro from San Diego for $1.75 and then walk across the border or to drive to San Ysidro then walk across the border. I don't like driving across the border because I don't want anything to happen to my car, such as an accident and also there is an incredibly long wait coming back over the border. If you’re driving, then take I-5 south until you see the exit that says "last U.S. parking". Take that exit and there are several safe parking lots. Park your car then walk across the border. If you don't know the way just follow everyone else across. Once you cross the border you will reach the taxi stop. This is an area that has several stands and about fifty taxis. The drivers will ask if you need a taxi. Just say yes and follow him to his car. The price is usually either $4 or $5. When you get in the cab tell him where you want to go.

Now that you're there… There are two different types of places to shop for steroids. Either a Pharmacy or a veterinarian. If you go to a pharmacy then you have a wider selection of steroids to shop for. Stay away from the pharmacies that are on Revolution Blvd because these are where most of the tourist go and usually don't carry steroids or will just tell you that they don't. (The exception is the drug store inside the glass building that says "Cigars and shopping mall" located at 3rd and Revolution.) Try pharmacies in the area of Third street and Madero or other pharmacies that are a block off the main strip of Revolution.

The easiest way is to go inside a pharmacy and say, "Do you have anabolics?" Don't be scared because these places get people asking everyday. The people will go in the back then return with products to show you. Most places will bring their entire selection for you to see. The most common is Testosterone, Anavar and Sostenon & Deca pre-loads. I'm not going to go into a long list of what is real and not. If you can't tell the difference and don't know what to look for then you shouldn't be down there. The only products you can be 100% sure about are the pre-loaded needles of Sostenon & Deca Durabolin. The only problem is these only come in sizes of 1cc of 50ml strength, which means you have to buy quite a few to put together a decent dosage. The Sostenon goes for about $15 for one needle and the Deca for $25 for two. That means 400mg of Sostenon will cost you $120! Not exactly cost efficient, but some people prefer this since they know that there are no counterfeit pre-loads. Some pharmacies have quite a wide selection, but probably half the stuff down there is fake. That's why you shouldn’t be looking unless you know how to spot the fakes. For those of you who don't know the difference then you should head to a veterinarian. Tell the taxi driver to take you to a vet or animal doctor (most of them speak good English so it won't be too hard to get your message across). I won't go into detail about vets because that has already been covered in earlier Hulkster Newsletters. When at the vet look for some Laurabolin (Deca) or Reforvit B (Dianabol). There are other goodies to get there, but those are two of my favorites.

My recommendations…I suggest heading to a place called Pharmacia D'Lux. It is a blue building that sits on the corner of Third Street and Madero. Have the taxi drop you off here and go inside. Ask for Anabolics and then you're ready to rock. Ask them if they have a list to see. The person will give you a long list of items and prices. Some of the things they have I’ve never even heard of. They have just about anything you can think of. They have a system like most other places, the more you buy - the cheaper the price. Therefore a bottle of Oxitosona 50 that sells for $90 will cost only $80 if you buy two or more of those or some other items. It's easy to get dazzled and overwhelmed by the huge selection. I recommend purchasing a copy of the World Anabolic Review or a similar book. This will show you a lot of photos of fakes you will run into down there (such as the popular Methandrostenolone by Ludwig Heun GmbH KG) Never ever take the persons word that works at these places. They are just trying to make a sale and

often don't know the difference between real stuff and fakes.

I have to recommend that everyone’s first stop be at a veterinarian. You can find all of the following items there. Depesterona, Dianabol (Reforvit-B, Metandiabol), Equipoise (Equi-Gain, Maxigan), Laurabolin, Norandren 50, Ralgrow, Synovex-H, Testerona (25, 50 & 200). The Veterinarian is the cheapest place to get these items. A bottle of Reforvit-B at one pharmacy was $80 while at the vet it was only $20!

Here are some addresses to veterinarians.

Matriz Sucursal La Mesa

Granero Y Veterinaria Granero Y Veterinaria

Av. Constitucion # 1012 y Calle 10ma Blvd. Diaz Ordaz #117 La Mesa

Tijuana, Mexico Tijuana, Mexico

El Granero De Tijuana

Calle 2da. # 7014 Zona Centro

Tijuana, Mexico

Also here is a surprise I just found out about. There is a pharmacy in San Ysidro where you can buy steroids. I didn't get to check it out for myself, but I have been told that it is true. This would make it possible to go down and buy steroids without having to worry about bringing them across the border. Here is the location:

Farma-Mex

482 W. San Ysidro Blvd. Suite 2421

Coming back…Actually this is the easiest part of the whole trip. There have been several methods given in earlier newsletters of how to bring stuff back across the border. Here is my technique. I catch a cab (they are on every corner of the city waiting) and get in back. Tell the driver to go to the border and get to work. I take all the vials out of their boxes and put them in my socks. I wear Levi's wide leg pants so they look a little like bell-bottoms. This gives me plenty of room to stuff my socks and not have it show. If I have more then I put it in my crotch. The driver in front won't care what you're doing. I put all the boxes back in the bag I got from the store. When I get to the border then I walk up to the first trash can and throw the bag away. Then I stroll to the crossing point. You will enter a building to cross back and the first things you see are x-ray machines and metal detectors by the entrance. Don't worry because it won't pick up your vials even if they have metal tops. (I've brought over 15 vials of Testosterone with no problem.) Don't keep anything in a bag because these go through the x-ray machine and get looked at. You will the wait in line to pass a counter where a border agent will ask "nationality". Have your driver’s license ready and show it to them and say "American" or "US citizen". Walk across and you're home free. The key is to stay calm and be cool. Most people buy some tourist crap to bring back so they look natural. While your in Tijuana go to a strip bar and have a couple of beers to relax (not to many) or get a blowjob from one of the many prostitutes in the strip bar, whatever helps you relax. If you keep a cool head and don't worry then you should be fine. Good luck and good shopping.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Section 4 - Supplements / Enhancement / Cosmetic Products***



ADIPOKINETIX, LET THE FAT FLY AWAY - Written by Derek "Unique" Cornelious

Massquantities Supplement Dealers, Network Solutions E-Commerce Web Site - Store Offline

You very well might be asking, "What the heck is Adipokinetix?" Indeed, it is a weird name but it is choked full of meaning. Let me explain...before migrating, birds will eat voluminous amounts of food in preparation for their long journey. In doing so, they acquire large deposits of adipose (fat) tissue. This fat will be used during the long journey but how will it be mobilized, how will the precious proteinaceous tissue (muscles and organs) be effectively preserved. Well, lucky for the bird, they have a hormone called the Adipokinetix hormone. The name of this hormone tells the story of what it does. Adipo refers to adipose tissue and kinetic means movement. Thus, this hormone moves or mobilizes fat tissue and preserves proteinaceous tissues during a bird’s long migration.

Adipokinetix is a new fat loss supplement that works very similarly to the Adipokinetic Hormone in birds. It mobilizes and burns fat tissue without sacrificing muscle and organ tissue. I am sure you are familiar with what is called the ECA stack--a combination of ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin. Adipokinetix is similar but is vastly improved and takes fat mobilization and burning to a new level. Adipokinetix contains precise ratios of norephedrine, caffeine, and yohimbine. The aspirin has been left out because of some people’s sensitivity to this substance. Furthermore, aspirin is cheap, easy to get, and can be easily added to the stack.

The first two compounds--norephedrine and caffeine--work similarly to how ephedrine and caffeine work. The difference is that norephedrine has been shown in studies to be the most potent and the most thermogenic of the ephedrine alkaloids. Norephedrine is also devoid of some of the central nervous system stimulating effects of ephedrine. Practically, this means that an individual will still feel a little wired but not near as much as with ephedrine. Another plus for norephedrine is that it does not have the negative stigmas that are associated with ephedrine--no FDA restrictions and no negative publicity. In the coming years, norephedrine will definitely be the compound of choice for easy, effective weight loss--instead of the ECA stack, you will hear about the NCA stack!

Norephedrine and caffeine work synergistically to drastically increase the body’s production of adrenaline and noradrenaline--the adrenergic hormones. These hormones bind to the various adrenergic receptors, of which there are the alpha sub 1, alpha sub 2, beta sub 1, beta sub2 and beta sub 3. We are mainly interested in the alpha sub 2, beta sub 2 and beta sub 3 receptors--for it is mainly these that affect fat loss and mobilization.

Amongst other things, the beta sub 2 and the beta sub 3 receptors are responsible for the mobilization and burning of adipose tissue. These are the receptors that we want to be stimulated for it is these that ultimately affect fat loss in a positive way. Another positive benefit of stimulating the beta sub 2 receptor is an anti-catabolic effect on proteinaceous tissues. Thus, it allows one to simultaneously lose fat without sacrificing much or any muscle tissue.

The other receptor that we are interested in is the alpha sub 2 receptor. Studies have shown that this receptor blocks the mobilization of adipose tissue--thus in terms of fat-loss, this receptor is the bad guy. It is because of this receptor that women have a harder time losing adipose tissue--especially in their lower body. Women have many more alpha sub 2 receptors than men do and they have an even greater number in their lower body. We thus need a hero; a compound that is naturally occurring, easy to get, potent, without negative side effects and that will block this nasty receptor...meet Yohimbine! Yohimbine does all of the above with an added bonus--it is a proven aphrodisiac. Thus, with Adipokinetix, a person can lose fat, preserve muscle tissue and at the same time vastly increase their sex drive--this is regardless of gender.... Both men and women benefit. Yohimbine vastly improves the effectiveness of the norephedrine and the caffeine by allowing the increased adrenergic hormones to do their job. Basically, the yohimbine cripples your body’s negative feedback loop for keeping your body fat.

Currently, there is no other product on the market like Adipokinetix. This product is totally unique and will be the future of fat-loss pills. If you want your adipose tissue to fly off of you like a bird during migration then Adipokinetix is your answer.

Derek "Unique" Cornelious

Massquantities Supplement Dealers, Network Solutions E-Commerce Web Site - Store Offline


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Section 5 - Recipes***



"Glazed Tuna Steaks"

1/3 cup Dry Sherry

1 tablespoon Ginger Root - minced

1 tablespoon Low Sodium Soy Sauce

1 teaspoon Honey

2/3 tablespoon Garlic - minced

1 pound Tuna Steak - cut in 4 pieces

Combine: Sherry, Ginger Root, Soy Sauce, Honey & Garlic in a 1-Cup measuring glass. Microwave uncovered at high 1 min. or until mixture boils. Cool slightly. Place tuna in a Baking Dish. Pour marinade over the tuna. Cover & Chill 2 Hours. Remove tuna from marinade, reserving marinade. Preheat a 10-inch non-stick skillet at high for 8 min. arrange tuna on the hot skillet with the thickest portions to the outside. Microwave uncovered at high for 2-min. Turn steaks over & bastes with the marinade. Microwave at high for 1 1/2 to 2 min. Let stand covered 2 min. Serve immediately with warm marinade.



"Lemon Chicken"

4 Boneless – Skinless - Chicken Breasts

2 tablespoons Flour

1 1/2 teaspoons Olive Oil

1 teaspoon Margarine

1/2 cup Chicken Broth

1 tablespoon Lemon Juice

In a non-stick skillet over a medium heat, melt the margarine and mix with olive oil. Meanwhile, coat chicken breasts with flour. Place chicken breasts in skillet and brown both sides. Add lemon juice to broth. When chicken is brown on both sides, pour broth with lemon juice into the skillet, cover tightly with a lid, and turn heat down to medium low. Simmer for 15 minutes. Remove cover from skillet and reduce broth until thick. Remove chicken breasts and pour thickened sauce over top.



"Raisin Breakfast Bars"

3/4 cup All-purpose Flour

3/4 cup Toasted Wheat Germ

1/4 cup Sugar

1/2 teaspoon Baking Powder

1/2 teaspoon Cinnamon

1/4 cup Margarine - melted

1/4 cup Honey

1 Egg

1/2 teaspoon Vanilla

1 cup Raisins

1/2 cup Chopped Walnuts

Combine: Flour, Wheat Germ, Sugar, Baking Powder, and Cinnamon. Stir in Margarine, Honey, Egg and Vanilla; mix well. Stir in Raisins and Walnuts. Press mixture firmly into a greased 8- inch square pan. Bake at 350 F for 20 to 25 minutes or until lightly browned. Makes 10 bars.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Section 6 - Questions and Answers***

This section is dedicated to questions that have been sent into either The Admiral or myself and we feel that it’s common or important in nature to print!!!

Two questions are featured this week!!!

Ask the Hulkster

Send your question to [email protected]

Ask the Admiral

If anyone who reads this newsletter has any questions about steroids, cycles or any related topics then send me an e-mail. I like to think I know quite a bit about steroids. I'm no Dan Duchaine, but it's a hell of a lot easier to get in contact with me than it is to talk to him. Any questions will be answered as soon as possible.

Send your question to [email protected]



A) Hulkster, what are the procedures on injecting steroids?

STEROID ADMINISTERION (INJECTIONS) by Gary "Hulkster" Becker

A) Plan what medications you are going to take, what dosages, what needle size is required, what area you are going to inject (buttocks or thigh).

B) Check the expiration date on the medications to be utilized and also make sure that you thoroughly examine them for tampering.

C) Gather all the necessary items you are going to need: medication, needle, syringe, alcohol, Q-tips, cotton balls, etc…

D) Wash your hands and area to be injected thoroughly with soap. Rinse well.

E) If utilizing a vial, remove the color protective cap at the top and wipe the exposed rubber sealer with a Q-tip and alcohol. If utilizing an ampule, take a small file and with a smooth and gentle motion, scar / score the neck of the ampule, full circle around the neck. Then break open the ampule by snapping it at the neck with the dot on the ampule facing away from you. When breaking open ampules, you may use paper towel or tissue to protect your fingers.

F) Use a new / sterile needle and syringe, VIAL: pull back the plunger to equal the amount you are going to withdraw from the vial, then push the needle through the rubber seal and push on the plunger to inject air into the vial. Once completed, turn the vial upside down and slowly pull on the plunger withdrawing the medication till the proper dosage is withdrawn. Then withdraw the needle. AMPULE: once the ampule is opened, insert the needle into the amp and withdraw the medication, once all the medication is completely withdrawn, withdraw the needle.

G) With the needle pointed upward, flick the sides of the syringe to loosen any air bubbles that are stuck to the inside wall of the syringe, with some heavily oil based steroids you have to allow the needle to set (needle upward) for 15 minutes to allow for all the air bubbles to rise to the top (needle end). Once all the air bubbles have been removed, gently push the plunger till the medication starts to exit the needle, clean the injection site with cotton balls and alcohol.

H) Holding the syringe like a dart, aim toward the injection site and with one quick thrust, inserting the needle. Only insert the needle three fourths of the length of the needle, that way if the needle breaks off, it will be easy to remove the broken end.

I) With the needle properly inserted, pull on the plunger slightly to check to excessive blood. If blood is easy drawn into the needle, you hit a vein and the needle needs to reinserted at another site. If not, slowly push on the plunger and administer the medication, the speed of administering is approx. 15 sec per cc. Slow and easy.

J) Once all the medication is injected, quickly withdraw the needle. With cotton balls and alcohol, wipe and massage the area injected. There may be some blood that comes out of the injection site, but this is normal.

H) Take some antibiotic ointment and apply it to the injection site. Place a Band-Aid over it and there you go. Properly dispose of all products utilized.

NOTES:

1) Always utilize a new / sterile needle and syringe kit, NEVER share, reuse, etc… not only would you be taking a chance of infection, but AIDS can be contracted by sharing a needle.

2) For most steroids either a 21 or 22 gauge needle will work best, if injecting into the thigh utilize a 1" length needle and if injecting into the buttocks a 1.5" length needle is fine.

3) The amount that can be injected at one time into one site is 5cc for men in the buttocks and 4cc in the thigh, for females it's 4cc in the buttocks and 3cc in the thigh.

4) If injecting Insulin, ONLY utilize an Insulin designed needle and syringe kit.

5) Watch for symptoms for an abscess, infections, allergic / skin reaction, blood poisoning, or and thing that may appear out of the ordinary, is anything should appear, except some slight tenderness and a black and blue spot at the injection site, see a doctor. If in question on anything, ask a doctor, most will not prescribe steroids but they will treat side-effects, adverse reactions, infections, and most importantly administer blood screenings to make sure your bodies internal system is operating properly.

6) The most important aspect of this entire procedure is STERILE PRECAUTIONS. You can never be too STERILE.

7) Never allow anything to come in contact with the needle, if it touches your finger, table top, etc… either replace the needle or wipe it with alcohol. When not inserting the medication or preparing to inject yourself, keep the factory protective cap over the needle.

HCG ADMINISTERION (INJECTIONS)

First break open the solvent ampule by snapping it at the neck with the dot on the ampule facing away from you. When breaking open ampules, you may use paper towel or tissue to protect your fingers. Draw up the solvent into a syringe, then break open the ampule(s) containing the powder (using the same technique as above), and add the solvent to the powder by slowly pushing in the plunger of the syringe. Gently stir the solution (by rotating the ampule) but do not shake. The solution should be clear and should be free of particles. Draw up the solution for injection. Use a different syringe for this or switch needles just prior to injection. Needles with higher gauge (25G and higher) are smaller and are more comfortable to the patient. Be sure all air bubbles are tapped out of the syringe. Wipe the injection site with an alcohol swab, then insert the syringe through the skin in the appropriate injection site (usually the upper thigh or buttocks). TO BE SURE THAT THE NEEDLE IS NOT IN A VEIN after inserting the needle into the skin, pull back on the plunger of the syringe while holding the syringe in place. If the syringe begins to fill with blood, the needle is in a vein. If this happens, remove the needle from the skin, throw the syringe away, and start the procedure again using new materials (drug, syringes, etc.). AFTER GIVING THE INJECTION, cover the injection site with a small bandage if necessary.

INSULIN ADMINISTRATION (INJECTION)

Insulin may be injected into any area of the body where a layer of fatty tissue is present. The abdomen is the preferred site for insulin injections. However, your diabetes nurse may recommend other areas such as your thighs, buttocks, or upper arms. It is important to space insulin injections about 1 inch from the last injection to avoid scarring and thickening of the skin at injection sites.

Gary "Hulkster" Becker



B) Admiral, what are the most important aspects in utilizing steroids?

Mistakes to Avoid - Written by The Admiral

In order to get the most out of a steroid cycle there are several basic guidelines that everyone needs to follow. If you think all you have to do is shoot up and work out then your not going to get the most out of your cycle. Here are some basics to remember.

1. Work out hard - When you start cycling you should adjust your workouts to a more high intense mode. You should do a minimum of 3-5 sets per exercise for large body parts such as back and chest. And 3 or four for smaller muscle groups. Some people like to do more sets and that is fine, but if your doing to many then you need to consider that maybe your not using enough weight (especially if your doing 8 sets for a body part). Off cycle I never like to do more than 2 or 3 sets per exercise for a body part. The first 2 should be light warm up sets. The following sets should be heavy sets carried to failure. You should be overloaded at 8-10 reps. if you can do more than 10 reps then you need to add more weight.

2. Use the right exercises - Use exercises that are multi joint movements such as squats, deadlifts and presses. These will encourage growth and are great mass builders.

3. Get enough rest - You need to get enough sleep to make your body is rested. A minimum of 8 hours should be headed and if possible then get up to 12 hours. If you can't get this much then make it a point to take a nap in the daytime. Even a 1/2-hour nap will do you good. I recommend an hour to 2-hour nap every day.

4. Don't overtrain - Even though you are on a cycle it is very easy to overtrain. Try working each body part, very heavy, once a week. Remember the higher intensity you train a muscle with, then the more rest it needs.

5. Plan your cycle - When you start your cycle you will see rapid gains, but these don't last forever. The stronger a steroid is then the faster it's effects decrease. Stronger steroids such as Anadrol and Parabolin will start tapering off after about 4 weeks. While others such as Deca and

Dianabol will show continued progress up to 10-12 weeks.

6. Eat right - You know by now that you should eat 5-6 meals a day. When on a cycle your caloric intake should be up to about 5000 calories a day. This might seem like a lot, but with all the growth your body needs the fuel. Also you need a lot of protein when cycling. You should get about 1 to 1.5 grams of protein, per pound, of body weight, a day.

If you follow these guidelines and work hard, I guarantee that you will see big gains on your cycle. Make sure you always use your head and plan out your cycles.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Section 7 - Black List***



"Companies, Mail-Order Scams, and sources that are BLACK LISTED"

A) ***SPECIAL NOTICES***

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co., Epaminonda 82, Thiva 32200, Greece

"FDA Automatic Detention Alert"

Euro Care Mail-Order Pharmacy, The Netherlands

"FDA Automatic Detention Alert"

B. Mougios & Co.

Pittakou 23 T.K., 54645, Thessaloniki, Greece

*The above firm is presently on automatic detention. However, FDA has been made aware of other names being used. Any variations to this firm name, including, but not limited to, Georgios,

Georgiadou, B&G Moyres, etc., and also using other cities in Greece should be viewed as the same operation and will be subject to this import alert.

Paul Parker/ Carlos

P.O. Box 83130

San Diego, CA 92138

"Busted and DEA maintaining P.O. Box for info. gathering"

B) ***SCAMS***

BENEDETTO, (possibly [email protected]), Elitefitness member,

E-mail: [email protected]

[email protected], a.k.a. Michael, real name B. Andrews,

1175 University Ave, Montreal Quebec

[email protected]

[email protected], a.k.a. Dave, I.E.B. 2932 Lambert Dr. Suite 206,

Toledo, Ohio 43613

GREENGOBBLIN, BOB DOLE, Elitefitness member,

E-mail: [email protected]

Healol, Elitefitness member, [email protected]

IC (formerly: SHAL) P.O. Box 465, North Jackson, Ohio 44451 (((BUSTED)))

J.F. Enterprises, Durham, NC

JNM, Youngstown Ohio

LEGITKIT, Elitefitness member, E-mail: [email protected]

[email protected], Mike McMillan, 674 Harmon Loop Rd., Suite #111-326

Box 326, Dededo, Guam 96912

[email protected], a.k.a. Michael, real name B. Andrews,

1175 University Ave, Montreal Quebec

[email protected], a.k.a. Porcini, a.k.a. Betterbodies, a.k.a. Babou, a.k.a. Paul Adams

Paul Adams, CP 51, Place du Parc Montreal Quebec H2W - 2M91

PRIMEK, Elitefitness member, E-mail: [email protected]

Pro Products, California (((Being watched by FEDS)))

Pro Tech Sport, U.K.

[email protected], Coosa, GA

SMDS SERVICES, Elitefitness member,

E-mail: [email protected]

Spider Labs

[email protected], a.k.a. Dave, I.E.B. 2932 Lambert Dr. Suite 206,

Toledo, Ohio 43613

UN Trust, Gibraltar (((Being watched by FEDS)))

C) ***FAKE DEALERS, PRODUCTS WITH NO ACTIVE INGREDIENT***

Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex)

Farmlette

Gena Pharm, Austin Texas (((Busted)))

MDT

Pharma-Europa

R. M. Products

Sports Supplements, Box 5098, Bonneyville, AB, Canada T9N 2G3

Swess Pharma, Youngstown Ohio

T.J.

Winfield Assoc.

D) ***NOT A SOURCE or RETIRED***

Bullforce

G.Ferri

Access4all

Anavar

EAP

Nandrolone

Smugglerrr

E) ***LEGIT, BUT MEMBERS REPORT PROBLEMS***

IAS (((Packages being seized)))

IMP (((Two members busted receiving from these guys)))

Rejuvenation (((Packages being seized)))

Dyoung (((Packages are being seized)))

P&B Labs (((Package has REAL invoice on the outside of package)))


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Section 8 - Counterfeits/Fakes***



Fakes: (junk/useless)
Thailand, pink, pentagon shaped, D-bol 5mg tabs, there have been a lot of reports that these are coming from the original manufacture in Thailand, but this is not true. These fakes are being manufactured in Holland. The one way to tell the difference between the real and fake, is taste.

Russian Dianabol, the blister packs have poor quality print (all Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r") printed on it. The two colors used for the print are black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets are printed on greenish colored paper.

Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250", the 1cc amp is clear with a bright white scoring mark around the neck, and the label on the amp has rounded corners, Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai ‘95, Expiration Date: Mai ‘99.

Organon (Greece), Deca-Durabolin, Lot#931104-012, Exp. 991128, 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box.

Organon, Deca-Durabolin, Lot#292698A, 200mg/ml, 2ml/vial, vial is brownish in color with blue cap.

Pronabol-5, manufactured in India, the fake product comes in plain (no thrills) foil strip on 10 tabs (per strip) that says Pronabol 5, while the real version comes in a (vacuum pack) foil strip with purple writing on it, the tabs are marked "P-5"

I’ve received word, that there seems to be some counterfeit Extraboline (Deca) from Greece going around. It looks identical to the real stuff (same box, labels), but many people think it is fake or under dosed. Also, there is some counterfeit Parabolan going around. Most people think it contains some type of testosterone.



B) Counterfeits: (copies/good products)

Here are some of the counterfeits floating around, good news is that they actually contain what they are suppose to. They all look legit, except the labels peel off too easily (on the Steris Products). I’ll record lot/date, as they become available.

Negma (France), Parabolan, Exp. 08/96

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/ml 10cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml 10cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml 10cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Suspension 100mg/ml 30cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), HCG

Primobolan (Spanish), 100mg/ml, actually contains approx. 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate, the blue spot is smaller, the scoring mark is more visible, and it comes with a different style plastic tray, than the real version.



***Section 9 - COOL INTERNET WEB SITES***

A) Web sites, where your can also view the HULKSTER’S NEWSLETTER ON-LINE!!! And some of these sites have done a great job adding URL’s and Cartoons, plus they have information that everyone of us can utilize in accomplishing our goals!!!

Hulkster's Newsletters - The Hulkster’s Home Page

Bodybuilding: Anabolic Steroids, EliteFitness.com - Elite Fitness On-Line Magazine

Davids steroidpage - David’s Steroid Page

SHORT CUT: Davids steroidpage

Data Systems International, Inc. > Home - Jay’s Bodybuilding Page

SHORT CUT: Data Systems International, Inc. > Home

UndergroundSports.com is for sale @ DomainMarket.com - Underground Sports

SHORT CUT: UndergroundSports.com is for sale @ DomainMarket.com

http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/6026 - The Temple Street Gym

SHORT CUT: http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/6026/hulkster.html

http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/Field/9311 - Bodybuilding, Powerlifting, Health & Fitness

SHORT CUT: http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/F...1/hulknews.htm

http://www.albany.net/~jroulier/body.htm - Jeff’s Bodybuilding & Weightlifting Links

SHORT CUT: http://www.albany.net/~jroulier/huk.htm

http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/F...2/weights.html - The Iron Dungeon

SHORT CUT: http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/F...2/weights.html

Nbaf.com - Nbaf and Atlanta Festival - National Bodybuilding and Fitness

SHORT CUT: Nbaf.com - Nbaf and Atlanta Festival (type hulkster in the search engine)


http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/7607 – Absolute Truth Hard-Core Bodybuilding

SHORT CUT: http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/7607/hulkster.htm



TOP SITES FOR STEROID INFORMATION
http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/7607 – Absolute Truth Hard-Core Bodybuilding
Bodybuilding: Anabolic Steroids, EliteFitness.com - Elite Fitness On-Line Magazine

Davids steroidpage - David’s Steroid Page

http://www.magna.com.au/~deth/ – Deth’s Bodybuilding Page

NEW SITES JOINING THE HULKSTER’S NEWSLETTER TEAM


Absolute Truth Hardcore Bodybuilding-the Internets best WebPage for cutting edge, uncensored information regarding nutrition, steroids, cycling, and bodybuilding programs.

http://www.geocities.com/hotsprings/7607

NewGuru (Jason)



***ANNOUNCEMENT*** WEB SITE DESIGN

If you’d like to have a fantastic web site designed for you, check out the people at LIVE WIRE WEB DESIGNS, e-mail: [email protected]

(Hulkster’s Home Page) at Hulkster's Newsletters



***ANNOUNCEMENT*** FREE HARD COPY NEWSLETTER

"Athletic Research Group Site"

Telecom British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, Quebec | Uniserve

Run by Frank Decurtis

Frank puts out a really nice Hard Copy Newsletter, called "Muscle Plus", drop him a note at his site, call him at 1-800-611-2639, and sign up for it. IT’S FREE AND WELL WORTH THE TIME TO GET IT, PACKED WITH A VARIETY OF ARTICLES AND STATS!!!



***ANNOUNCEMENT*** THE MOST REQUESTED E-MAIL ADDRESSES

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]



DISCLAIMER: The editor of this Newsletter is a Certified Personal Trainer and CNA, with no other qualifications in the field of Science, Chemistry, Sports Medicine, etc... This newsletter is based on research done by the author. An attempt has been made to make it a practical source of information, rather than scientific. Prescription medication is illegal, unless authorized by a physician. The author is not approving or recommending this use of Anabolic Steroids or other hormone substitutes. The basis for this publication is for informational purposes only.

"Be careful and watch your back……………Gary "Hulkster"Becker


----------

